# TODO ORO



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

WAS GOOD PIMPING.............


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 30 2008, 11:18 PM~12022910
> *WAS GOOD PIMPING.............
> *



WHAT UP JUST HERE CHILLIN


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 30 2008, 11:24 PM~12022936
> *
> *



:uh: LET ME FIX THAT FOR YOU :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HARDEST CUTLASS OUT, AROUND TIGHT?..........YUP!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12022978
> *HARDEST CUTLASS OUT, AROUND TIGHT?..........YUP!! :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 31 2008, 12:59 AM~12023008
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


whens the picnic gonna be homie?????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Oct 31 2008, 01:59 AM~12023008
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


Whats good fam?!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

I HOPE YOU DON'T GET BORED WITH T/O AND SELL IT BEFORE NEXT SUMMER. BECAUSE IF IT COMES TO OHKLAHOMA AGAIN WE TAKIN' IT BACK TO THE STL AND REPP THE "I" IN A MAJOR WAY. AND SHUT DOWN THE CONNECTING STATES IN DAH MID-WEST :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Luv the cutty!!!


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Q vo


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 LETS DO THIS WHAT TIME LOL WHATS UP MY BOY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Love this Cutlass, almost shitted when I first seen all that damn gold! Sicc rida homie. TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 31 2008, 09:49 PM~12029644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH THA GOLDEN ASS :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*QUE ONDA MIKE........*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 1 2008, 04:27 AM~12031693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

My pix..


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

EVERY TIME SOME GOTS A HOT CAR DOING INCHES ALL THE WANA BE HOPPERS HIDE SO DONT WAISTE YOUR TIME MIKE ALL THESE FOOLS WITH CARS ARE GOING TO BE QUIETE. BUT KEEP REPRESENTING THIS IS HOW HIGH TEAM ALLSTARS DO IT WE GOT CARS AND THERES NO HOPPING GOING ON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 1 2008, 03:54 AM~12031742
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I TOOK THAT PIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice cutlass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Like Jessie said homie, ****** just on that hate cause that cant do it homie! From AZ,L.A to San Jose Toro Oro been shutting shit down!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

The cutty shut it down in san jo!! People could not believe its a single pump!!









[/quote]


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:  :worship:


----------



## MACHETE (Oct 19, 2008)

*MAJESTICS BUILT.....THAT'S RIGHT!*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MACHETE_@Nov 1 2008, 07:00 PM~12035776
> *MAJESTICS BUILT.....THAT'S RIGHT!
> *


DREAM TEAM BUILT AND NOW TEAM ALL JUNK DESTOYED IT.ITS A SHAME YOU LET THEM DIRTY FOOLS FUCKED THAT CAR UP.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good pic Tony


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 2 2008, 01:11 AM~12037056
> *DREAM TEAM BUILT AND NOW TEAM ALL JUNK DESTOYED IT.ITS A SHAME YOU LET THEM DIRTY FOOLS FUCKED THAT CAR UP.
> *


huh :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

[/quote]

man that car looked good! that WAS one of the cleanest hoppers built .


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Nov 3 2008, 09:01 AM~12045761
> *Good pic Tony
> *


Thanks.. the last ones i posted i got em from the Individuals topic..


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ON HERE TOO*


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

>


man that car looked good! that WAS one of the cleanest hoppers built .
[/quote]


THIS IS MY BOY TORO ORO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 1 2008, 08:06 AM~12032292
> *<span style='color:blue'>SHUT THE FUCK UP.........BLAH,BLAH,BLAH....................GET OFF THERE DICK, UR NOT ONE OF THE ''TEAM *** STARS'' OR ''TEAM HOW HEAVY''.............U CHEERLEADER............... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: *


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 3 2008, 02:56 PM~12049606
> *huh :biggrin:
> *


WHATS BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD......................LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:09 AM~12054871
> *WHATS <s>BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD</s>K......................LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:24 AM~12054675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASN'T THIS CAR RED? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 1 2008, 11:11 PM~12037056
> *DREAM TEAM BUILT AND NOW TEAM ALL JUNK DESTOYED IT.ITS A SHAME YOU LET THEM DIRTY FOOLS FUCKED THAT CAR UP.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

>


man that car looked good! that WAS one of the cleanest hoppers built .
[/quote]
X2


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 4 2008, 12:24 AM~12054675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 5 2008, 05:00 PM~12073060
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


*LOOKS LIKE TEAM ALL STAR MATERIAL NOW.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 5 2008, 04:22 PM~12073256
> *LOOKS LIKE TEAM ALL STAR MATERIAL NOW. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 4 2008, 09:09 AM~12056687
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

LITTLE BITCHES COME OUT FROM HIDING PUSSIES


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

*CHANGE THIS TOPIC TO TODO CHORRO*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 5 2008, 07:00 PM~12073060
> *LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


SO WHAT THE DIRRENCE .......THA FACT THAT THE REAR SUSPENTION AINT GOLD PLATED AND THE GOLD PLATIN THAT WAS DONE ISNT LOOKIN SO HOT NOW....CAR IS ALMOST A YEAR OLD


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 6 2008, 09:43 AM~12079551
> *SO WHAT THE DIRRENCE .......THA FACT THAT THE REAR SUSPENTION AINT GOLD PLATED AND THE GOLD PLATIN THAT WAS DONE ISNT LOOKIN SO HOT NOW....CAR IS ALMOST A YEAR OLD
> *


LESS THAN A YEAR.....AND NOW "TODO ORO" IS A CONTRADICTION


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:02 PM~12080102
> *LESS THAN A YEAR.....AND NOW "TODO ORO" IS A CONTRADICTION
> *


YEA BUT YOU CAN ONLY BLAME THAT ON THE PERSON THAT DID THE WORK......BUT WE WOULDNT DO THAT NOW WOULD WE :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:14 AM~12079374
> *CHANGE THIS TOPIC TO TODO CHORRO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 6 2008, 11:16 AM~12080219
> *YEA BUT YOU CAN ONLY BLAME THAT ON THE PERSON THAT DID THE WORK......BUT WE WOULDNT DO THAT NOW WOULD WE :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONE THAT CAR IS GETTIN PASSED AROUND LIKE A $2 WHORE


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 6 2008, 02:45 PM~12080949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that car did 86'' :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 02:47 PM~12080971
> *WHICH ONE THAT CAR IS GETTIN PASSED AROUND LIKE A $2 WHORE
> *


WHO DID THE GOLD PLATING ON IT.......


----------



## TUFF_GUY (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 6 2008, 12:57 PM~12081056
> *WHO DID THE GOLD PLATING ON IT.......
> *


I'M SURE SOAP+WATER+ELBOW GREASE WOULD MAKE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 03:09 PM~12081166
> *I'M SURE SOAP+WATER+ELBOW GREASE WOULD MAKE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE
> *


NAW HOMIE ......I BEEN HEARIN ALL KINDS OF SHIT ABOUT THIS CAR .....ABOUT HOW ITS NOT CLEAN ANYMORE.... ITS A CHIPPER..... SHIT LIKE THAT......NOW THAT HOW HIGH REBUILT THE REAR SUSPENTION ITS A CHIPPER AND IT AINT CLEAN..........I GOT A FEELING IF THE CAR HAD BEEN SENT BACK TO STREETLIFE WE WOULDNT BE HAVING THIS DISCUSSION


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 6 2008, 01:22 PM~12081283
> *NAW HOMIE ......I BEEN HEARIN ALL KINDS OF SHIT ABOUT THIS CAR .....ABOUT HOW ITS NOT CLEAN ANYMORE.... ITS A CHIPPER..... SHIT LIKE THAT......NOW THAT HOW HIGH REBUILT THE REAR SUSPENTION ITS A CHIPPER AND IT AINT CLEAN..........I GOT A FEELING IF THE CAR HAD BEEN SENT BACK TO STREETLIFE WE WOULDNT BE HAVING THIS DISCUSSION
> *


you said it


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 6 2008, 12:49 PM~12080989
> *i thought that car did 86'' :biggrin:
> *



YOU THOUGHT WRONG HOMEBOY ITS DOING MORE THEN THAT CALL YOUR CREAM TEAM PARTNER SO WE CAN HOP YOU GUYS ARE SCARED YOU GUYS SHOULD DO LESS COMPUTER AND HELP SPIKEY WITH HIS CAR


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 6 2008, 09:00 PM~12086285
> *YOU THOUGHT WRONG HOMEBOY ITS DOING MORE THEN THAT CALL YOUR CREAM TEAM PARTNER SO WE CAN HOP YOU GUYS ARE SCARED YOU GUYS SHOULD DO LESS COMPUTER AND HELP SPIKEY WITH HIS CAR
> *


 :wave: WHAT IT DO COMPA! YOU ALREADY KNOW THESE HATERS ARE FULL NONSENSE, LET EM TALL THATS ALL THERE GOOD FOR! :loco:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*DREAM TEAM ALWAYS READY!!!!....(right guys?)* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 09:56 PM~12086835
> *DREAM TEAM ALWAYS READY!!!!....(right guys?) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THERES ONLY A FEW OF DREAM TEAM MEMBERS THAT DO PUT IT DOWN, BUT MOST OF YOU CHEERLEADERS JUST LIKE TO HANG ON THE WEENIE! :yes: :yes: :yes: AND HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER, WHEN YALL READY TO STEP UP THEN LET IT BE KNOWN, T.O. TAKING ON ALL CHALLENGERS!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 6 2008, 11:49 AM~12080989
> *i thought that car did 86'' :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE YOUR ON HERE TALKING ABOUT INCHES? GET A CAR FIRST!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I SEE LITTLE ****** TOONS IS ON HERE, WHAT IT DO ***!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 10:50 PM~12086780
> *:wave:  WHAT IT DO COMPA! YOU ALREADY KNOW THESE HATERS ARE FULL NONSENSE, LET EM TALL THATS ALL THERE GOOD FOR! :loco:
> *


*Sounds like you're holding his dick whispering that shit in his ear...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:04 PM~12086905
> *I SEE LITTLE ****** TOONS IS ON HERE, WHAT IT DO ***!
> *


que onda marrano :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:05 PM~12086919
> *Sounds like you're holding his dick whispering that shit in his ear... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EL QUE EN PAN PIENSA ES PORQUE TIENE HAMBRE, YOU ******! ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING GAY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12086862
> *THERES ONLY A FEW OF DREAM TEAM MEMBERS THAT DO PUT IT DOWN, BUT MOST OF YOU CHEERLEADERS JUST LIKE TO HANG ON THE WEENIE! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  AND HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER, WHEN YALL READY TO STEP UP THEN LET IT BE KNOWN, T.O. TAKING ON ALL CHALLENGERS!
> *


*That's what you're doing....cheering for TODO JOTO...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:08 PM~12086942
> *That's what you're doing....cheering for TODO JOTO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT, EASY FOR YOU TO SAY FROM A KEYBOARD!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:06 PM~12086930
> *EL QUE EN PAN PIENSA ES PORQUE TIENE HAMBRE, YOU ******! ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING GAY! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR ASS BELONGS IN THE SPANISH TOPIC... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:06 PM~12086930
> *EL QUE EN PAN PIENSA ES PORQUE TIENE HAMBRE, YOU ******! ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING GAY! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i give t.o :thumbsup: clean car just hope mike dont let people fuck it up :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:09 PM~12086962
> *YOUR ASS BELONGS IN THE SPANISH TOPIC... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12086958
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT, EASY FOR YOU TO SAY FROM A KEYBOARD!
> *


*I'LL REMEMBER TO SAY IT IN YOU FACE WHEN I SEE YOU NEW MEMBER.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 6 2008, 11:06 PM~12086926
> *que onda marrano :biggrin:
> *


THIS LIL NIGA TALKING SHIT CASAGRANDE LIL ASS CITY OF 4 DUMD FUCKS WAT UP WITH THA WACK OUT VIDEO U POSTED IS THERE EVEN ENOUGH PEOPLE 2 B GANGS IN THE CITY FAKE ASS BLOODS CUM 2 PHX AND TRY THAT HERE BLOOD BITCH


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:11 PM~12086982
> *I'LL REMEMBER TO SAY IT IN YOU FACE WHEN I SEE YOU NEW MEMBER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UH HUH!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12086963
> *i give t.o  :thumbsup: clean car just hope mike dont let people fuck it up :biggrin:
> *


TOO LATE FOR THAT SPEACH TOONS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:13 PM~12086997
> *TOO LATE FOR THAT SPEACH TOONS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:11 PM~12086982
> *I'LL REMEMBER TO SAY IT IN YOU FACE WHEN I SEE YOU NEW MEMBER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CHUMP UR A UNDER COVER DREAM TEAM GROOPY U A DIRTY LIL BITCH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 10:16 PM~12087023
> *WHAT UP CHUMP UR A UNDER COVER DREAM TEAM GROOPY U A DIRTY LIL BITCH
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:13 PM~12086997
> *TOO LATE FOR THAT SPEACH TOONS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UR OWN MAJESTIC MEMBER TELING U UR SHOWING WEAKNES


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

REGUARDLESS OF WHAT THESE HATERS SAY TODO ORO GOT THESE ****** FEELING FEAR, SPIKE WANTS TO SELL ANTHRAX, BK TALKING SMACK DOESNT EVEN HAVE A CAR :thumbsdown: :nono: :no: :nosad: LITTLE DUDES IN CASA GRANDE TALKING NONSENSE, WELL YALL GET THE PICTURE! :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:16 PM~12087023
> *WHAT UP CHUMP UR A UNDER COVER DREAM TEAM GROOPY U A DIRTY LIL BITCH
> *


*FUCK YOU WS LIL DEAD....WHO DO YOU THINK STARTED THAT SHIT?....NO I'M WITH YOUR BITCH. *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12086963
> *i give t.o  :thumbsup: clean car just hope mike dont let people fuck it up :biggrin:
> *


TOONS U A BITCH WITH A BIG MOUTH THATS FITS LIKE TEN COCKS NOT COUNTING THE 1 IN UR ASS


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:20 PM~12087087
> *FUCK YOU WS LIL DEAD....WHO DO YOU THINK STARTED THAT SHIT?....NO I'M WITH YOUR BITCH. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OBVIOUSLY YOU SCARED ENOUGH WHERE YOU HAD TO GO MAKE A NEW NAME! I GUESS WE'LL NEVER KNOW WHO YOU ARE, SO TALK ALL YOU WANT CHEERLEADER! :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco: :loco: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:19 PM~12087070
> *UR OWN MAJESTIC MEMBER TELING U UR SHOWING WEAKNES
> *


*WHAT WEAKNESS?...I'M TALKING 'BOUT IT'S TOO LATE FOR THEM OTHER MUTHER FUCKERS TO FUCK THAT CAR UP....LEARN HOW TO READ FUCKFACE.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 10:22 PM~12087108
> *TOONS U A BITCH WITH A BIG MOUTH THATS FITS LIKE TEN COCKS NOT COUNTING THE 1 IN UR ASS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:20 PM~12087087
> *FUCK YOU WS LIL DEAD....WHO DO YOU THINK STARTED THAT SHIT?....NO I'M WITH YOUR BITCH. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP CHUMP ITS ALL ABOUT THE EAST SIDE BITCH


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 10:24 PM~12087127
> *WAT UP CHUMP ITS ALL ABOUT THE EAST SIDE BITCH
> *


LET THESE DUDES BE! YOU ALREADY KNOW THEY JUST PLAYING, THEY DONT WANT NONE!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:22 PM~12087112
> *OBVIOUSLY YOU SCARED ENOUGH WHERE YOU HAD TO GO MAKE A NEW NAME! I GUESS WE'LL NEVER KNOW WHO YOU ARE, SO TALK ALL YOU WANT CHEERLEADER! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :loco:  :loco:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT NEW NAME?* :uh: :uh: :uh: *LOOK AND SEE HOW LONG I'V BEEN ON HERE.......MR. JOINED SEP.**2008* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

WHAT UP TOONEY TOONS! WHATS IT GONNA BE HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:22 PM~12087108
> *TOONS U A BITCH WITH A BIG MOUTH THATS FITS LIKE TEN COCKS NOT COUNTING THE 1 IN UR ASS
> *


thats funny im going to go sign up on another name so i can come back and talk shit im out :biggrin: funny shit


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 6 2008, 10:27 PM~12087152
> *thats funny im going to go sign up on another name so i can come back and talk shit im out  :biggrin: funny shit
> *


COOL! JUST LIKE THE DREAM TEAM!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:26 PM~12087148
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT NEW NAME? :uh:  :uh:  :uh: LOOK AND SEE HOW LONG I'V BEEN ON HERE.......MR. JOINED SEP.2008 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REGARLESS HOW LONG U BN HERE UR STIL A BITCH U AINT ABOUT NOTING GIRL WAT U GOT HELPLESS HORE


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 6 2008, 11:27 PM~12087152
> *thats funny im going to go sign up on another name so i can come back and talk shit im out  :biggrin: funny shit
> *


DONT CHEESE UP NOW 2 LATE 4 THAT CHUMP


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12087127
> *WAT UP CHUMP ITS ALL ABOUT THE EAST SIDE BITCH
> *


******* DIS WEST SIDE TILL I DIE BITCH.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 10:30 PM~12087181
> *DONT CHEESE UP NOW 2 LATE 4 THAT CUMP
> *


was up spike!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 busted!!!


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:31 PM~12087197
> ******* DIS WEST SIDE TILL I DIE BITCH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALM DOWN MS. AUSTRALIA!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:28 PM~12087177
> *REGARLESS HOW LONG U BN HERE UR STIL A BITCH U AINT ABOUT NOTING GIRL WAT U GOT  HELPLESS HORE
> *


*******, I'M WITH YOUR BITCH RIGHT NOW...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *JUST LET THE TEAM GAY STAR KNOW HOW MY DICK TAISTE WHEN YOU KISS HER........BIAAAAAAAAATCH*


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:31 PM~12087197
> ******* DIS WEST SIDE TILL I DIE BITCH.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WEL U CANT SPEL THE WEST WITH OUT THE ES BITCH & U MIGHT DIE SOONER THAN U THINK CHOKING ON A DICK LIKE UR FAM FUCK FACE


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2008, 10:31 PM~12087198
> *<span style='color:blue'>DAMN HOW MANY NAMES IS SPIKE USING?*


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:35 PM~12087228
> *******, I'M WITH YOUR BITCH RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST LET THE TEAM GAY STAR KNOW HOW MY DICK TAISTE WHEN YOU KISS HER........BIAAAAAAAAATCH
> *


WEL MY BITCH IS UR MOM THATS HOW U WERE BORN AM UR DAD BASTARD


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:38 PM~12087270
> *WEL MY BITCH IS UR MOM THATS HOW U WERE BORN AM UR DAD BASTARD
> *


*NEVER THAT YOU NO DICK ASS ******.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:31 PM~12087198
> *was up spike!!!!!! :0  :0  :0 busted!!!
> *


SPIKE IS ANOTHER BITCH 2


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:39 PM~12087283
> *NEVER THAT YOU NO DICK ASS ******.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT I PUT IN UR MOMS BUT HOLE & PUSY THEN SHE SUCKS IT CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:37 PM~12087247
> *WEL U CANT SPEL THE WEST WITH OUT THE ES BITCH & U MIGHT DIE SOONER THAN U THINK CHOKING ON A DICK LIKE UR FAM FUCK FACE
> *


* GUESS YOU'LL NEVER CHOKE CUZ YOU KNOW HOW TO SUCK A DICK...*


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:41 PM~12087304
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WAT I PUT IN UR MOMS BUT HOLE & PUSY THEN SHE SUCKS IT CLEAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*SHE'LL HAVE TO FIND IT FIRST.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 10:39 PM~12087285
> *SPIKE IS ANOTHER BITCH 2
> *


WHY IS IT THAT THE LITTLE CHARACTER ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE IS NOT LIT UP EVERYTIME UR ON AND WRITE JUST LIKE SPIKES WHEN HE IS ONLINE!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID BUSTED!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:45 PM~12087351
> *SHE'LL HAVE TO FIND IT FIRST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALWAYS RIGHT UNDER HER NOSE FAKE ASS NIGA


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:46 PM~12087357
> *:0  :0  :0
> WHY IS IT THAT THE LITTLE CHARACTER ON  THE RIGHT HAND SIDE  IS NOT LIT UP EVERYTIME UR ON  AND WRITE JUST LIKE SPIKES WHEN HE IS ONLINE!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID BUSTED!!!! :0  :0
> *


I AINT SPKE U GOT UR PEEPS MIX UP I DONT EVEN LIKE THAT FAT FUCK SO IF U KEEP IT UP AM GOING HAVE 2 LET U HAVE IT 2 I HEARD U WERE COOL SO ITS ON U


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:49 PM~12087389
> *ITS ALWAYS RIGHT UNDER HER NOSE FAKE ASS NIGA
> *


*AND MY DICK IS NOW IN YOUR MUM'S MOUTH.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 6 2008, 11:51 PM~12087417
> *I AINT SPKE U GOT UR PEEPS MIX UP I DONT EVEN LIKE THAT FAT FUCK SO IF U KEEP IT UP AM GOING HAVE 2 LET U HAVE IT 2 I HEARD U WERE COOL SO ITS ON U
> *


*HE WANT'S TO SUCK YOUR DICK TOO HAPPY.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:53 PM~12087428
> *HE WANT'S TO SUCK YOUR DICK TOO HAPPY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE DO YOU ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING BOUT DICK?


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 PM~12087435
> *HOMIE DO YOU ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING BOUT DICK?
> *


*MAYBE IT'S CUZ I GOT A BIG FOR YOU.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:55 PM~12087445
> *MAYBE IT'S CUZ I GOT A BIG FOR YOU.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AT LEAST WE KNOW THAT IF IT DOESNT WORK OUT WITH THE dream team YOU 'LL ALWAYS HAVE A CAREER AS A COMEDIAN, UR TOO FUNNY~ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 11:53 PM~12087428
> *HE WANT'S TO SUCK YOUR DICK TOO HAPPY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UR JUST A REJECT HOOKER THAT DEEP THROATS & POKES HES BUT @ THE SAME TIME


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 12:05 AM~12087534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AT LEAST WE KNOW THAT IF IT DOESNT WORK OUT WITH  THE dream team YOU 'LL ALWAYS HAVE A CAREER AS A COMEDIAN, UR TOO FUNNY~ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 7 2008, 12:11 AM~12087588
> *UR JUST A REJECT HOOKER THAT DEEP THROATS & POKES HES BUT @ THE SAME TIME
> *


*SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH.....YOU KNOW ALL THE MOVES...YOU MUST PLAY THE GAME....YOU'RE SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE.... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 7 2008, 12:38 AM~12087791
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH.....YOU KNOW ALL THE MOVES...YOU MUST PLAY THE GAME....YOU'RE SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UR RIGHT I AM TALKING FROM EXPERIENCE BEING WITH UR MOM & SEEN HER HABITS U ALL DIRTY LIL BITCHES


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 03:48 AM~12087953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fucked up :nosad: i guess thats tha game huh


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 02:48 AM~12087953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck ZETAS


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 6 2008, 10:26 PM~12087148
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT NEW NAME? :uh:  :uh:  :uh: LOOK AND SEE HOW LONG I'V BEEN ON HERE.......MR. JOINED SEP.2008 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE AINT NOTHING BUT A BIG BITCH.HIM AND HIS OTHER SIDE BITCH.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 10:06 PM~12086930
> *EL QUE EN PAN PIENSA ES PORQUE TIENE HAMBRE, YOU ******! ALWAYS GOT TO BE THINKING GAY! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS IS AMERICA BITCH SPEAK ENGLISH.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 12:09 PM~12091341
> *THIS IS AMERICA BITCH SPEAK ENGLISH.
> *


DONT GET MAD, WERE THE MILLION DOLLAR WET BACKS CHUMP!


----------



## ES BIG RED (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:09 PM~12091341
> *THIS IS AMERICA BITCH SPEAK ENGLISH.
> *


THIS IS SUMTING U & UR MOM MIGHT UNDERSTAND SUCK A DICK BITCHES :0 :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES BIG RED_@Nov 7 2008, 01:00 PM~12091802
> *THIS IS SUMTING U & UR MOM MIGHT UNDERSTAND SUCK A DICK BITCHES  :0  :0  :0
> *


COME HOME SONILL PRMISE I WON'T ABANDON YOU AGAIN.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:03 PM~12091838
> *COME HOME SONILL PRMISE I WON'T ABANDON YOU AGAIN.
> *


 :twak: ESTAS BIEN WUEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 PM~12091992
> *:twak: ESTAS BIEN WUEY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> *


SON!STOP BEIGN A WANKSTA.


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Nov 7 2008, 01:41 PM~12092230
> *SON!STOP BEIGN A WANKSTA.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:14 AM~12079374
> *CHANGE THIS TOPIC TO TODO CHORRO
> *


DAMMMM!THAT'S WHAT I GOT RIGHT,PURO CHORRO WAHHHAAAAA


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Nov 6 2008, 12:49 PM~12080989
> *i thought that car did 86'' :biggrin:
> *


pull sumting up and i will so you 86...... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFF_GUY_@Nov 6 2008, 01:09 PM~12081166
> *I'M SURE SOAP+WATER+ELBOW GREASE WOULD MAKE A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE
> *


 :0 well get to work :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12086862
> *THERES ONLY A FEW OF DREAM TEAM MEMBERS THAT DO PUT IT DOWN, BUT MOST OF YOU CHEERLEADERS JUST LIKE TO HANG ON THE WEENIE! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  AND HIDE BEHIND THE COMPUTER, WHEN YALL READY TO STEP UP THEN LET IT BE KNOWN, T.O. TAKING ON ALL CHALLENGERS!
> *


 got that right :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

>


man that car looked good! that WAS one of the cleanest hoppers built .
[/quote]
stel is..you did that..... :yes:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

THESE HATERS CANT FUCK W U MIKEY U KNO THA DEAL HOMIE.....JUS WANTED TO SAY WUTS UP......EY IM GNA BE COMIN OUT TO PHX IN A COUPLE WEEKS GET AT UR HOMIE HELL TELL YOU AND GET THA NUMBER FROM HIM.....WE HAVE SOME CELEBRATING TO DO....THE OCCASION IS MY DIVORCE LOL I ALREADY GOT MYSELF A DIVORCE GIFT (NEW NAVIGATOR) SO ILL BE ROLLIN OUT UR WAY SOON SOON .


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


> man that car looked good! that WAS one of the cleanest hoppers built .


stel is..you did that..... :yes:
[/quote]


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

you fuckers need to make up :yes: :yes:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: that so nice


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 08:19 PM~12094971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 7 2008, 08:19 PM~12094971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 07:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a pinche ray mamon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 7 2008, 06:38 PM~12094609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wahhaaaaaa gay


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts+Nov 7 2008, 07:46 PM~12094688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neta guey!...I know both n r my homies,and I think all this is just bullshit! :angry:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 7 2008, 05:28 PM~12093513
> *pull sumting up and i will so you 86...... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*******, THE ONLY THING YOU BUILD IS SEE SAW...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT INCHES.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12102467
> *******, THE ONLY THING YOU BUILD IS SEE SAW... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT INCHES. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one more hater. all i can say is get like me..you must like what you see.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 10 2008, 02:14 PM~12114296
> *one more hater. all i can say is get like me..you must like what you see.
> *


*NOT HATING DERRICK.....JUST THAT YOU NEVER BUILD ANYTHING WITH INCHES.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Nov 10 2008, 09:01 PM~12119229
> *NOT HATING DERRICK.....JUST THAT YOU NEVER BUILD ANYTHING WITH INCHES..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT DO YOU HAVE.HOO ARE YOU?????????????????????


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 11 2008, 12:32 AM~12121763
> *WHAT DO YOU HAVE.HOO ARE YOU?????????????????????
> *


*KANGAROO* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Tucson High is located at Euclid and 2nd St. (across from the UofA). Those coming from Phx or Califas, should use exit 254 and continue south on the frontage rd to St Mary's Rd. Take a left on St Mary's and go east about 4 miles. School will be on the right. Entrance will be at the east side if the school. 

*Tomorrow!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop! 

Entry fee- 1 frozen turkey per car, 3 canned goods for lolo bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 1 2008, 02:27 AM~12031693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 23 2008, 09:25 AM~12234819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BAGO
:uh:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 23 2008, 08:25 AM~12234819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 23 2008, 12:55 PM~12235798
> *WHAT UP BAGO
> :uh:
> *


WHATS UP HOMEBOY????


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo mike


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

not hating or anything but the new trailing arms suck ass that totally killed the cars overall appeal and the gold needs to be taken care off better and the car needs it front bumper put back on too. 

Oh and did u take the BUILT NOT BOUGHT STICKERS OFF IT SINCE U BOUGHT IT?!!!!

Btw still a nice car always will be and I bet u take pride in it either way it will always be TODO ORO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin: what up mike,,fuck these haters


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 26 2008, 07:35 PM~12268851
> *not hating or anything but the new trailing arms suck ass that totally killed the cars overall appeal and the gold needs to be taken care off better and the car needs it front bumper put back on too.
> 
> Oh and did u take the BUILT NOT BOUGHT STICKERS OFF IT SINCE U BOUGHT IT?!!!!
> ...



YEAH THE ARMS WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER ONCE THE GOLD ONES ARE READY THE REST ANIT NOTHING BUT A GOOD DETAIL BUT THE BUMPER HAS TO SAY OFF TO HIT THEM INCHES I DID LIKE IT WITH THE BUMPER ON CAR LOOKED COMPLETE AND CAR IS STILL MINES SO THE STICKER STAY TRU TO THE GAME  P.S. THE NEW ZENITHS WILL BE DONE AS SOON AS THE CAR GETS TO PHX.


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2008, 08:55 PM~12269736
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: what up mike,,fuck these haters
> *



WHAT UP RICH YOU GUYS COMING OUT HERE FOR THE 7TH


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 08:22 PM~12270033
> *WHAT UP RICH YOU GUYS COMING OUT HERE FOR THE 7TH
> *


nah we have show out here in the sfv :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2008, 08:55 PM~12269736
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: what up mike,,fuck these haters
> *


YEA THATS WHAT I SAY FUCK THESE HATERS .  THAY ALLWAYS GOT SOMETING TO SAY.FUCKUM.............


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12285176
> *YEA THATS WHAT I SAY FUCK THESE HATERS .  THAY ALLWAYS GOT SOMETING TO SAY.FUCKUM.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

DEDICATED RIDERZ IS HAVING A TOY DRIVE DEC.14 2008 @ L.A. SPORTS ARENA, HOP AND SHOW. RIGHT OFF KING BLVD AND MENLOW. $20 TO ENTER YOUR SHOW CAR OR HOPPER. $10 DONATION OR TOY TO ENTER YOUR CAR TO THE PARKING LOT. TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED 

FROM 10AM TO 6PM


SPONSORED BY:
KOOL AID HYDRAULICS
RED`S HYDRAULICS
ONE WAY HYDRAULICS
LAPD 77TH DIVISION 
JEOPARDY PROGAM


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Nov 28 2008, 10:11 PM~12285176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up big homie?!


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*THIS WEEKEND... *


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 10 2008, 04:38 PM~12392305
> *THIS WEEKEND...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 09:21 PM~12270024
> *YEAH THE ARMS WILL LOOK ALOT BETTER ONCE THE GOLD ONES ARE READY THE REST ANIT NOTHING BUT A GOOD DETAIL BUT THE BUMPER HAS TO SAY OFF TO HIT THEM INCHES I DID LIKE IT WITH THE BUMPER ON CAR LOOKED COMPLETE AND CAR IS STILL MINES SO THE STICKER STAY TRU TO THE GAME   P.S. THE NEW ZENITHS WILL BE DONE AS SOON AS THE CAR GETS TO PHX.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 10 2008, 08:06 AM~12388170
> *FUCC THE HATERS!!! YOUR on THEIR minds!!!
> What up big homie?!
> *


COOL,,WHATS UP RICK


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 AM~12399886
> *COOL,,WHATS UP RICK
> *


Taking care of the family and spending the holidays with them!!
Hope all is good on your end gig homie!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------

